# Moving out



## Lilipad (Dec 9, 2014)

If this is a double post, I apologize...

I think my husband and I may need some time apart to clear out heads and think about what our next steps are. My question concerns custody of our kids. If I should move out into an apartment, will it appear as if I'm abandoning them and screw up any custody agreements if we should divorce? I want our kids to see both of us, and I don't want to mess anything up. Thanks!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should talk to a lawyer. Different rules for different jurisdictions, and it's too important to gamble with anonymous advice email. IMHO. 

C


----------



## Lilipad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks. I'll look into contacting one.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Clear WHAT up?


----------



## Lilipad (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry, I have a thread explaining in the sex in marriage forum. I don't know how to link it here.


----------

